# Horse colour chart website



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

http://horsecolourchart.yolasite.com/

this is the link for my webpage!
it is a horse colour/marking chart

please look and tell me what i could add or change. post pictures of interesting coloured horses i could put up there.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

It looks pretty good! I don't know that I would call black uncommon (not your words, but you said there aren't many), I've actually owned more blacks then any other color.

You could add sabino to your pinto page. Also don't know that I would say bay roan is rare.

The only other thing, is buckskin and dun are not the same, and a page dedicated to the differences would be good, it's what stumps alot of people. I actually thought you forgot buckskin (which I would say is closer to palomino, then dun), until I saw it on your dun and roan page. I would probably also give roan and dun separate pages, and maybe add a page for uncommon combo colors (like blue roan/grulla, roan palomino, etc.) you could move the pintaloosa there. Ok, so more then more other thing, but also would could do a page that tells the difference between sabino, true roan, and rabicano! Ok, thought of another one, cremello (I know you have one on the palomino page), perlino, and smokey cream!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Well for starters, there's no such thing as an albino horse.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I was under the impression that DUN was it's own color and not related to buckskin... sometimes my gelding gets called a buckskin but he is clearly a dun. I didn't know they were "sometimes known as" one or the other.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Buckskin and dun are definitely different things, but I think there are supposedly "buckskin duns" too. Someone else could explain that..
I believe that a true buckskin would not have a dorsal stripe or other dun markings, if I am not mistaken. Which would make the horse shown in the photo a true buckskin..
Whereas a dun absolutely has to have certain markings in order to be a dun (dorsal stripe, tiger striping on legs, etc..).

Also is the horse marked as a chocolate palomino really a chocolate palomino? It looks like it may just be a darker palomino in the shade..whereas a chocolate is more like the colour commonly seen in Rocky Mountain Horses (see my horse Rocky as an example) which is also known as "silver dapple" or "chocolate flaxen".


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Explaining a buckskin dun, it's a bay horse w/ the creme gene (making it a buckskin) and a dun gene, making it a buckskin dun. And yes a true dun has to have a dorsal, along w/ other dun characteristics. free_sprtd's horse is a dun (bay w/ the dun gene), the horse on the site looks like a buckskin (if it's a dun, it's a buckskin dun, can't see it well enough of it to be sure, but if I had to guess I would guess regular buckskin).

The chocolate palomino does look chocolate to me, but the one marked cream, is just a light palomino.


----------



## thekat555 (Jan 31, 2010)

You can add rose grey 
like blaze, I got pictutes you are free to use if youd like.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes there was no question that my gelding is a Dun, however, her description says they are the same thing. I just wanted to clarify that.


----------



## Elina (Jan 26, 2010)

Many colors or variations of them were missing ;(


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

haviris said:


> It looks pretty good! I don't know that I would call black uncommon (not your words, but you said there aren't many), I've actually owned more blacks then any other color.
> 
> You could add sabino to your pinto page. Also don't know that I would say bay roan is rare.
> 
> The only other thing, is buckskin and dun are not the same, and a page dedicated to the differences would be good, it's what stumps alot of people. I actually thought you forgot buckskin (which I would say is closer to palomino, then dun), until I saw it on your dun and roan page. I would probably also give roan and dun separate pages, and maybe add a page for uncommon combo colors (like blue roan/grulla, roan palomino, etc.) you could move the pintaloosa there. Ok, so more then more other thing, but also would could do a page that tells the difference between sabino, true roan, and rabicano! Ok, thought of another one, cremello (I know you have one on the palomino page), perlino, and smokey cream!


okay 



ponyboy said:


> Well for starters, there's no such thing as an albino horse.


you can get albino in any organism, ive only ever seen one horse in the flesh though, its a medical condition where there is not pigment in the skin.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Elina said:


> Many colors or variations of them were missing ;(


well do tell... i banged the site together in 10 mins with pics i couls scrape off my pc lol , i would like the input coz there are loads of colour in the US that are really rare here in the UK


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

How do you get a champagne horse?


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

ok updated with your sujestions , any more appy patterns?

http://horsecolourchart.yolasite.com/


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Annaland13 said:


> How do you get a champagne horse?


there is a champagne gene in horses and champagne horse have to have at least one dominant one. it is like the dilute or cream gene that creates perlinos, cremello etc

http://www.ichregistry.com/colors.htm


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

The wikipedia page also has a lot of other colours that are missing, it might be worth checking out =)

Equine coat color - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

In the UK, buckskins are referred to as duns - there's a little language barrier of sorts there


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

On the dun page it says "Duns- 1 cream (dilute) gene on any colour horse", buckskins and palominos (and smokey blacks, smokey grullas etc.) are the ones w/ the cream gene, duns have the dun gene! 

If it was me I'd probably list all the cream delutes on one page (palomino, buckskin, cremello, perlino, even smokey black, etc.). Buckskin is actually closer to palomino then dun. I do realize the colors are called different things in different parts of the World, but I'm currious if they call buckskins dun, what do they call duns?

I know pretty much nothing about appaloosas, but I have had one, and he was a different color then any you have listed. He was kind of red w/ a roaned blanket (got whiter the closer you came to his butt), I always just called him a roan app. I lost most of my pics when we had computer issues, but I have a few not very good ones I'd be willing to let you use, you'd just have to find out the proper name for the color.

I have considered making a color website, I even have an album on my photobucket w/ the different colors, but most are horses I have owned so it's limited.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

dantexeventer said:


> In the UK, buckskins are referred to as duns - there's a little language barrier of sorts there


yes my thoughts exactly...


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

haviris said:


> On the dun page it says "Duns- 1 cream (dilute) gene on any colour horse", buckskins and palominos (and smokey blacks, smokey grullas etc.) are the ones w/ the cream gene, duns have the dun gene!
> QUOTE]
> 
> the dun gene is a type of dilute gene


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes, but it's not the cream delute gene.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

It's looking pretty good! On the dun page I would not put w/ 1 delute gene, because they could have two, all except the buckskin he has one 'cream' gene, and no dun gene.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I would put brindle on the page, probably under other. Also there are several more variations of grey, but I would state on the grey page that greys become lighten up throughout their lifetime. I've seen a couple of really cool grey horses. Completely white bodies, manes and tails, and yet they still have the black legs. One almost looked like an appy with the way his coat was lightening up, though I know he wasn't. It was really cool looking. There's actually a really good book called Horse Color Explained: A Breeders Perspective by Jeanette Gower. Has a lot of information about genes, and how what crosses of genes make what colors.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

haviris said:


> It's looking pretty good! On the dun page I would not put w/ 1 delute gene, because they could have two, all except the buckskin he has one 'cream' gene, and no dun gene.


ah, so thats the differance between dun and buckskin  ive put horses with 2 cream or dun genes on 'other' i have a double ditlute section.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

thanks guys!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

site had been updated! now contains over 60 pictures!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Looking good! Although it's possible the dun horses on the page could have two dun genes and not just one, no way to know w/out knowing what their parents were or having them tested. I'm thinking about having my mare tested (just out of curriousity) since she is out of a grulla and by a red dun!


----------



## MythRider (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow!!! This is really nice! I haven't seen one with this much information. I even showed it to my friend (she's obsessed with horses too) and she agrees that it's nice. I bookmarked the page 

Nice work.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

oo thanks a lot 

yeah i will try to get a pic of a 'double dun' just to compare


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

speedy da fish said:


> you can get albino in any organism, ive only ever seen one horse in the flesh though, its a medical condition where there is not pigment in the skin.


Albinism does not exist in horses. Can I ask what color the horse's eyse were that you claim was albino? True albino animals must have red eyes. A horse with red eyes has never existed. Double dilute, white, and gray horses are commonly mistaken for albinos. Double dilutes have blue eyes and white and gray horses have brown eyes. True albinos always have red eyes.

From a purely scientific standpoint, double dilutes and white horses could be considered "leucistic." Leucstic animals are typically devoid of all pigment except in the eyes. But the term isn't really used in the horse world. We have different names for the colors.

But from no standpoint could they be considered albino. Not without red eyes.




I've studied color genetics extensively and would love to help you, but unfortunately, the website isn't working for me : /







dantexeventer said:


> In the UK, buckskins are referred to as duns - there's a little language barrier of sorts there


 
Sorry, but I totally disagree with that. It makes no sense whatsoever. The dun gene and the cream gene are two entirely different genes. Two duns cannot produce a horse with a cream gene and two horses with cream genes cannot produce a dun.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

his eyes were pinkish/red. all forms of ditule genes are a form of albinism, there may not be any full albino horses but that doesnt make it impossible, ive researched and reseached and there are no FULL albinos in any organism i looked at, even humans. some albinos have even brown or green eyes.

oh and in the UK, we do call all dun looking horses DUN, we dont use buckskin, genetically it may be different but the only use we have for colours is to describe them.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

speedy da fish said:


> his eyes were pinkish/red. all forms of ditule genes are a form of albinism, there may not be any full albino horses but that doesnt make it impossible, ive researched and reseached and there are no FULL albinos in any organism i looked at, even humans. some albinos have even brown or green eyes.


Dilute genes are not albinism! They are caused by two totally different genes (just like buckskin and dun). Do you have a picture of this horse? An article about him? Surely there must be some documentation of this horse since every source I can find seems to believe they don't exist.

Here's some information about the difference between albinos and double dilutes:
http://www.angelfire.com/wy/4thorses/albino.html




speedy da fish said:


> oh and in the UK, we do call all dun looking horses DUN, we dont use buckskin, genetically it may be different but the only use we have for colours is to describe them.


Okay... I get that... I still don't agree with it.

And there are other uses for colors. For example, if you owned a buckskin stallion and promoted him as a "dun" and somebody bred their black mare to him hoping for another dun or a grullo, they might be unpleasantly surprised with a smoky black foal. Not that it should matter, but the client might be pretty unhappy with you.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

well, here it doesnt matter what colour they are just there performance.

he died when he was young due to his condition (like guinea pigs do) i knew him as a foal and i dont think he made it to 1


----------

